# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  خلاصة رسالة ماجستير بعنوانخصائص التراكيب في شعر كعب بن مالك رضي الله عنه دراسة بلاغية

## القوفي

هذه خلاصة رسالة الماجستير التي قدمت إلى قسم الأدب والبلاغة في كلية اللغة العربية في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة بعنوان  "[mtmoeg]خصائص التراكيب في شعر كعب بن مالك رضي الله عنه دراسة بلاغية[/mtmoeg][/click]" ، ونوقشت السنة الماضية.
أنتظر آراءكم حولها، وجزى الله كل من أسدى إلي النصح.

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم[/align]

[align=center]ملخص الرسالة[/align]


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه أما بعد:
فإن الشعر ديوان العرب وعنوان الأدب ، وله قيمة كبرى في التاريخ البشري عامة،فكان العرب يستخدمونه لحفظ تراثهم ومآثرهم ونشر صنائعهم وفعائلهم، ومن جانب آخر كان لهم السلاح ذو حدين في المعارك والحروب الدامية القائمة بينهم.
والشعر في الحقيقة هو معدن البلاغة ، وعليه المعول فيها،كما صرح به الشيخ عبد القاهر.
وبعد بعثة الرسول محمد- صلى الله عليه وسلم- أخذ الشعر اتجاهاً جديداً، وحصل تغيراً جذرياً في الألفاظ والتراكيب ، والصور والأخيلة ، والمعاني والأفكار، فكان مجالاً خصباً للدراسة.
 ومن أبرز الشعراء في عصر صدر الإسلام وأعلامهم كعب بن مالك-رضي الله عنه- قد شهد بفحولته النقاد القدامى ، يدرس هذا البحث خصائص التراكيب في شعر هذا الشاعر العظيم دراسة بلاغية،لكن لماذا بالذات هذا الشاعر دون غيره ، يجيب الباحث على هذا السؤال وهو يذكر  أسباب اختياره لهذا الموضوع قائلاً:
"ووقع اختياري عليه خاصة لدراسة خصائص التراكيب في شعره لأسباب أهمها ما يلي:
•	ندرة الدراسات الجادّة حول شعر هذا الشاعر ، وقلة اعتناء الأدباء والنقاد المحدثين به مع أنه مشحون بدفء الإيمان وصدق العاطفة ،  وتراكيبه مزدانة بالرصانة والإحكام ، وقد اتفق القدماء على قوة شاعريته ، و أنه شاعر مجيد ، مجوّد ، مطبوع( ) .
•	تنويه النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - بشأنه ، وتشجيعُه إياه على القول مع بقية شعرائه ؛ يقول – صلى الله عليه وسلم- : " والذي نفسي بيده لكأنما تنضحونهم بالنبل ( ) فيما تقولون لهم من الشعر"( ) ، و قال كعب بن مالك -رضي الله عنه- للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم – مرّة : إن الله عز وجل قد أنزل في الشعر ما أنزل ، فقال- صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن المؤمن يجاهد بسيفه ولسانه ، والذي نفسي بيده لكأنّ ما ترمونهم به نضح النبل ( )". 
•	كما أنني وجدت أن شعره ذو خصائص معينة في بناء تراكيبه بالنظر إلى أحوال تلك التراكيب اللفظية والمعنوية ، ولها أثر ملموس في سياق الكلام ، فقصدت أن أكشف عن تلك الخصائص في دراسة مستقلة ، وأحلّل الأساليب وأبيّن أحوال صياغتها وخواص تراكيبها .
•	إن أحوال التراكيب وصياغتها وخصائصها والمعاني الإضافية التي تتولّد منها هي محكّ البلاغة ‘ ولذلك ركّزت عليها دون غيرها من فنون البلاغة ؛ وهي تكمن في الإسناد وخصائص المسند إليه والمسند، وفي أضرب الخبر ، وفي متعلقات الفعل، وفي الفصل بين الجمل والوصل ، وفي القصر ، وفي الإيجاز والإطناب ، وهي التي تسمى بنظرية "النظم" عند الشيخ عبد القاهر الكامن في ترتيب الكلام حسب مضامينه ودلالاته في النفس ( ) .
المساهمة في نقل الدرس البلاغي من مجاله النظري إلى المجال التطبيقي على نص شعري مشرق أنيق ، ونحن في أمسّ الحاجة إلى ذلك لتنمية ملكات القول ، والتذوق الأدبي لدى المبدعين والدارسين .
ولكن ما الأهداف التي يرمي إليها الباحث من وراء هذه الدراسة ، يقول مجيباً على هذا السؤال:
 الهدف من هذه الدراسة:
-	الكشف عن السمات البارزة لأسلوب كعب-رضي الله عنه- ، وبيان الارتباط القويّ القائم بين الشعر والشاعر ، ومن ثمّ الوصول إلى أن شعره صورة صادقة لحياته سلباً وإيجاباً.
-	تقديم صورة واضحة مشرقة لمسيرة الشعر في تلك الفترة المتّهمة –ظلماً- بالفتور والخمول والضعف من خلال تحليل بلاغيّ متذوق لشعر أحد الشعراء الثلاثة الكبار في هذه الفترة بالتركيز على طريقة بناء الجمل عنده ، وانتقاء المفردات وترتيبها، ونظمها في صياغة مؤثرة محددة الملامح واضحة القسمات.
البحث عن التأثير الإسلاميّ  في شعره في المعاني والتراكيب وفي طريقة التفكير والصياغة ليعرف مدى أثر الإسلام في فن القول سلباً وإيجاباً.
ومشى الباحث فيه على الخطة التالي لتحقيق هذه الأهداف:
خطة البحث
عنوانه : خصائص التراكيب في شعر كعب بن مالك -رضي الله عنه- .
" دراسة بلاغية"
يتكوّن هذا البحث من مقدمة ، وتمهيد ، وستة فصول ، وخاتمة ، تتلوها الفهارس .
المقدمة  ( وهي تشمل الأمور التالية) :
•	أهمية الموضوع.
•	أسباب اختياره.
•	أهم الدراسات السابقة.
•	الهدف من الدراسة.
•	خطة البحث.
•	منهج دراسته.
•	مفهوم خصائص التراكيب عند البلاغيين.
التمهيد في حياته وشعره (وفيه مبحث واحد ومطلبان):
	عنوان المبحث : نبذة عن حياة كعب بن مالك – رضي الله عنه – وشعره. وفيه مطلبان:
                المطلب الأول : حياته.
               المطلب الثاني : شعره .
  الفصل الأول: خصائص الإسناد الخبري  في شعره.وفيه ثلاثة مباحث:
       المبحث الأول : أضرب الخبر ومؤكداته .
       المبحث الثاني : أغراض الخبر.
      المبحث الثالث :الإسناد الحقيقي والإسناد المجازي .
الفصل الثاني:خصائص الإسناد الإنشائي في شعره. وفيه مبحثان:
        المبحث الأول :  الإنشاء غير الطلبي .  
        المبحث الثاني: الإنشاء الطلبي. وفيه أربعة مطالب:
          	  المطلب الأول :  التمني.
          	 المطلب الثاني: الاستفهام .
                 المطلب الثالث: الأمر والنهي .
                 المطلب الرابع: النداء .
الفصل الثالث : خصائص أجزاء الجملة في شعره. وفيه خمسة مباحث:
    المبحث الأول :خصائص الذكر والحذف .
   المبحث الثاني : خصائص التقديم والتأخير .
  المبحث الثالث: خصائص التعريف والتنكير.  
  المبحث الرابع: خصائص الإطلاق و التقييد.  
  المبحث الخامس: خروج الكلام على خلاف مقتضى الظاهر.  
الفصل الرابع: خصائص القصر في شعره.وفيه مبحثان:
     المبحث الأول:طرق القصر.
    المبحث الثاني: أقسام القصر ودلالاتها البلاغية. 
الفصل الخامس : خصائص الفصل والوصل في شعره.وفيه مبحثان:
    المبحث الأول: مواضع الفصل ، وأسرارها البلاغية .
   المبحث الثاني: مواضع الوصل ، و أسرارها البلاغية .
الفصل السادس: خصائص الإيجاز والإطناب في شعره.وفيه مبحثان:
    المبحث الأول : الإيجاز وأقسامه.
    المبحث الثاني: الإطناب وأنواعه.
الخاتمة:  ( وفيها خلاصة البحث ونتائجه وذكر أهم الصعوبات والمشكلات التي واجهتني والمقترحات لمن يبحث مثل هذا الموضوع).
الفهارس: وتشمل الآتي: 
- فهرس الآيات القرآنية.
- فهرس الأحاديث النبوية.
- فهرس الأمثال.
- فهرس الأشعار
- فهرس الأعلام.
- فهرس المصادر والمراجع.
- فهرس الموضوعات. 
وذكر في مقدمته أهم الدراسات السابقة في مجال الدراسة البلاغية التحليلية،ثم درس شعره في ضوء المسائل البلاغية معتمداً على تقسيمات جمهور البلاغيين لأبواب البلاغة، وحاول ربط الشعر بخبيئة الشاعر وطبيعته ، وتلمّس الملامح البارزة لشعره وأسلوبه ، وربطها بالمواقف التي قيل فيه، ووصل في النهاية إلى النتائج رتبها على النحو التالي:
-	الجزالة والقوّة في شعره ، فإن تراكيبه جزلة محكمة ، متينة آخذة بعضها رقاب بعض ، وألفاظه قويّة .
-	صدق العاطفة ، وتدفقها ، وحرارتها ، وتجلى ذلك خاصة في شعر الرثاء عنده .
-	لا نجد في شعره الألفاظ الغريبة ولا الوحشية بصفة عامة ، مع قرب عهده من الجاهلية ، إلا في بعض القصائد التي صاغها وحشية بدوية عمداً ، أما الصفة الغالبة عليه هو السلاسة والسهولة في أسلوبه.
-	كثرة المعاني الإسلامية في شعره ، وتغلغل الألفاظ الإسلامية والمصطلحات الدينية عنده التي لا عهد للجاهليين بها ، مثل الشهادة ، الجنة والنار ، الثواب والعقاب ، المؤمن والكافر ، والإيمان والكفر ، والرسول ، والنصر بالملائكة وما إلى ذلك. 
-	 التأثير القويّ لشعره في نفس المتلقي ، ويمكن أن نقدم له مثالاً بقصيدته التي قالها مؤنباً الأنصار حينما خذلوا عثمان -- ، وقصيدته التي قاله حين قصده – - السير إلى الطائف .
-	 بعده عن الغزل عامة ، وبالغزل الفاحش على وجه الأخص ؛ فإنه لم يرد في شعره  الأبيات الغزلية إلا في بعض المقطوعات ، وهو غزل عفيف غاية العفة ، مع ذلك يغلب على الظن أنا من بقايا شعره الجاهليّ .
-	 جهارة صوته ، وقيامه على مهمة إبلاغ رسالة الإسلام إلى الأعداء في الصورة الشعرية الجميلة المؤثرة ، والدفاع عن الإسلام وأهله في كل المعارك الإسلامية الشهيرة بلسانه وسيفه معاً، وهذا قلّ ما يوجد في الشعراء .
-	صفاء طبيعته ، ونقاء قريحته ، وبعده عن التملق والمجاملة ولو في أحرج الأوقات .
-	وردت الأساليب الخبرية في شعره وفق مقتضى المقام ، كما أنه استخدم أضرب الخبر والمقامات التنـزيلية فيها بأبلغ ما يمكن استخدامه في كلام الشاعر البليغ،وكثر عنده خروج الخبر على خلاف مقتضى الظاهر؛لأن أمثلة الخروج عنده تفوق على الأخبار الواردة على مقتضى الظاهر،وأعتقد أن سبب ذلك يرجع إلى طبيعة أغلب القصائد عنده فهي نظمت للرد على الأعداء، فاستطاع بمهارته الفائقة أن يبين بها عن خلجات قلبه ، ومكنون نفسه ، بالتوكيد مرّة ، وبعدمه أخرى ، وبإخراج الكلام على خلاف مقتضى الظاهر إن احتيج إليه ، كما أنه استخدم الأسلوب الخبري لأغراضٍ بلاغية أخرى بكل جدارة،ويغلب غرض الفخر عنده على الأغراض البلاغية الأخرى من إلقاء الخبر،وأهم وأبرز الأغراض البلاغية الأخرى عنده هي التعريض بالمشركين، والتهديد،والحث على الثبات، والوصف ،وإظهار التحسر والتوجع، وإذكار التفاوت العظيم بين شيئين (المفارقات) وما إلى ذلك، وحتى في الأغراض الأخرى عنده نشمّ منها رائحة الفخر، وكثر الإسناد المجازي في شعره، والعلاقة السببية أكثر استخداماً عنده ، ثم العلاقة الزمانية، فالعلاقة المكانية ،فالعلاقة المصدرية ،فالعلاقة المفعولية.
-	 لكل من الخبر والإنشاء مقامات يحسن فيها، وقد وردا في ديوانه حسب مقتضى الحال ، ونجد من خلال دراسة ديوانه أنه لم يستخدم أسلوب التعجب من صيغتيه القياسيتين ، وأسلوب الذم بـ"بئس"  و"صيغ العقود، ولم يستخدم "رب" الخبرية إلا محذوف الأداة. ولم يرد في شعره أسلوب التمني بـ"ليت" وأسلوب الترجي بـ"لعل" و "عسى"  وهذه الظاهرة لها دلالات عميقة تتصل بنفس الشاعر الأبيّة ، التي لم يخلق  للخضوع أمام نوائب الدهر ، وترك الزفرات والحسرات وراء السراب الذي ليس وراءه شيئاً حقيقياً ، فإنها تعرف أن حقيقته كما ذكر عنه الله - عز وجل-  في قوله  (حتى إذا جاءه لم يجده شيئا) (النور:39).
-	 لم نجد في شعره تقديماً أو تأخيرً أو ذكراً أو حذفاً إلا لغرض بلاغي يعمد إليه عمداً ، كما أن ديوانه مليء بأمثلة خروج الكلام على خلاف مقتضى الظاهر ، فإن كعب -- يتفنن في ذلك حسب ظروف الكلام ومواقعه ، فيضع الظاهر موضع المضمر وأحياناً يضع المضمر موضع الظاهر ، وأحياناً يستخدم أسلوب الالتفات ، وغالباً ما يلجأ الشاعر إلى هذا الأسلوب في سياق الرثاء ، وأحياناً يعبر عن الماضي بلفظ المستقبل ويعكسه أحياناً أخرى وكل ذلك لأغراض بلاغية حسب ما يقتضيه المقام .
-	 وقد استخدم كعب -- أدوات القصر وطرقه وأقسامه حسب مفهوم البلاغيين ، وأكثر الطرق استخداماً عنده التقديم ، ثم النفي والاستثناء، ثم "إنما" ، ثم"العطف" ، فإن طريق العطف أقلّ شيوعاً عنده، واستخدمها غالباً في بيان المفارقات ، وطريق "إنما" غالباً استخدمت عنده في قصر القلب ، وطريق النفي والاستثناء التي تأتي في الأمور المشكوكة استخدمها في بيان عقيدة التوحيد غالباً، مراعاةً للمخاطبين ، وتأسياً بكتاب الله المبين،أما طريق "التقديم" فهي شائعة في شعره ، وخاصة تقديم الجار والظرف، وغالباً ما نجدها في سياقات الفخر بالإسلام وبالنبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وفي سياق المدح أحياناً.والقصر الحقيقي كثر عنده في بيان عقيدة التوحيد وفي وصف النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- وفي وصف جبرئيل مرة، والملاحظ أن الغالب في القصر الحقيقي هو طريق النفي والاستثناء، وفي القصر الإضافي أخذ قصر القلب نصيب الأسد ، وهذا يلائم ما وكّل إليه من مهمة إعلامية والردّ على أعداء الإسلام ، ثم يأتي ثانياً قصر الإفراد، وأخيراً قصر التعيين ، وما من مثال للتعيين إلا وهو محتمل للقلب –أيضاً- .
-	 وأمثلة الفصل والوصل موجودة عنده بأبهى صورها ، وأجمل شكلها ، ففصل الجمل ووصلها حسب ما اقتضاه المقام ، فإنه كان عربياً فصيحاً يعرف مواقع الكلام ، ومواضع الفصل من الوصل ، فلم يخالف في شعره كله ما قرره البلاغيون من مواضعهما ، ولم أجد عنده أكثر من شاهد واحد لشبه كمال الاتصال في مواضع الفصل ، كما أنني لم أطلع على أكثر من شاهد للوصل لكمال الانقطاع مع إيهام خلاف المراد إذا ترك العطف ، وربما سببه يرجع إلى أن هذا يكثر استخدامه في الأسلوب النثري دون الشعري . 
أما بالنسبة للإيجاز والإطناب فقد جاء كل واحد منهما في شعره ، وبالنظر إلى دواعي الإطناب في عصره ، وفي مهمته التي وكل إليها نجد أنه أكثر من استخدام أنواعه، والإيغال خاصة له أمثلة رائعة في ديوانه ، والملاحظ أنه في شعره التاريخي أكثر استطراداً من غيره ، حتى وصل به الأمر إلى أن قال بعضهم إن هذا النوع من شعره أقرب ما يكون إلى النثر، والإيجاز بنوعيه ورد عنده –أيضاً- بكثرة ، وساعده في ذلك المصطلحات الإسلامية والألفاظ الشرعية التي تحمل في طيّاتها معانٍ كثيرة –إضافة إلى معانيها اللغوية - ، وهذا ما لا نجده عند الجاهليين،وبالت  الي الإيجاز بالقصر يفوق في شعره على الإيجاز بالحذف ، ومردّ ذلك إلى موقفه الشعوري والنفسي،وتأثره بالإسلام تأثرا قوياً في المعاني والأفكار والصياغة والألفاظ الجديدة، وسرعة تقبله لهذا التغير في جميع المجالات، وأروع الإيجاز عنده في أبيات الحكمة –وإن كانت قليلة-، وفي النقائض.
هذا، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
                                                 إعداد الباحث
 عبد الغني القوفي بن محمد ثناء الله
الطالب في كلية اللغة العربية 
                                                       قسم الأدب والبلاغة
  التاريخ: 26/4/1427هـ.

----------

